

The First iPhone Threat - Built by an Eleven-Year-Old Kid - nreece
http://news.softpedia.com/news/The-First-iPhone-Threat-Built-By-An-Eleven-Year-Old-Kid-75828.shtml

======
Hexstream
"The link from which this Trojan can be downloaded is now down. But be assured
-- there will most certainly be more"

How reassuring! I'm looking forward to it...

------
eru
"This obviously causes serious problems for the gadget, because uninstalling
the [malicious] firmware automatically removes [...] Doom."

------
_bq
...Damn kids and their rap music

